# Anybody using a HTG Grow tent? or any tent



## ivintheterrible (Apr 25, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone is using a HTG Grow tent 20x 36x 64! If so how is it and what do you have in there. If not but using a grow tent post what it is and your setup and feedback!!


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 25, 2008)

I built my own grow tent 3x3 and 4 feet high. I just bought some lumber at lowes and they cut it for me, some screws some heavy duty black trash bags at walmart and there you go a $35 grow tent! I secure the trash bags around the frame with thumb tacks I have one inlet and one outlet. lined the inside with mylar, I run a 400 watt hps with an aircooled hood with a 250cfm inline duct fan I bought from homedepot.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 25, 2008)

I am using a HydroHut, so far so good.

You can see how it's rigged per the link below.

Good luck!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm using a bud box. Great piece of kit !


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 26, 2008)

I have seen one of the htgsupply grow tents in person they are really good quality but they arnt worth as much as they cost. Like gagja said you can make one for like $35 its not going to be the same qaulity as the hgtsupply tent but it is going to work just as good. so if money is not a problem I say go for the htgsupply tent but if you are on a budget you are better off making a grow tent and investing more money in lighting or a co2 tank and reg.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out the Secret Jardin "Darkroom" also. I just set mine up and it's very nice, high quality.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never seen a grow tent, but I made what might be called a grow tent out of PVC pipe and heavy duty white plastic bags.  4 mil.  The white bags reflected the light nicely


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2009)

I am growing 5 Fem/White Dwarfs in a grow tent I bought of ebay for 99 bucks with free shipping... it is great... high quality and sets up easy


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 21, 2009)

may wanna double that plant number to ensure you can fill your tent when you transplant and flower


----------



## Jaxxson (Jul 9, 2013)

I have htg 39 x39x79


----------



## T-rex (Jul 9, 2013)

I use one of their 5 1/2 X 5 1/2 X 64" tents.  All kinds of vents and windows.  And no light leaks!  They are the best !


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 9, 2013)

i got one 3'x3' works good two years now and it still has not fallen apart

also I happen to think after using the 3' x 3' tent that it is big enough for one plant at a time I have grow four at a time in there but it was awfully cramed with two it still did not work right but with one plant at a time it works really good. I think you should consider a bigger tent for more plants if you plan on more then one at a time JMO


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2013)

i got a 55"x55"x79 decent not grezat


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2013)

I knew this must be an old thread when I read my post and it said I was growing Autos. .  Been a couple years since I have grown an Auto.  Hard to go back to that when you see how fast and easy running from clone can be. Just about the same turn around but way better product product and you can hang onto your genetics.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 15, 2013)

i actually complaining to htg today tent has 2 light leaks one in rear top corner and one on top right seam was not happy finding that day one of 12/12 

think it;s an argo max not htgs brand but still from them..


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 17, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> i actually complaining to htg today tent has 2 light leaks one in rear top corner and one on top right seam was not happy finding that day one of 12/12
> 
> think it;s an argo max not htgs brand but still from them..


 
i have an AGROMAX XL 96 by 54. i like it alot but so miss od grows. i was considering SECRET JARDIN. a VERY smart female grower said, she had had 2 and they both "rusted out". not powder coated..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 17, 2013)

Never used one man. But can tell you secret jardin makes a good tent. Sola hut as well makes good tents. And cheaper than sj. 
I like the tents with 1 zipper doors. I own 5 tents. 2 (2x4) 2(3x3) and 1(4x4)
2x4and 4x4 all have the 5 zipper system. So you gotta watch when buyin them. Along with port sizes or # of ports n positions of them. I was gifted my 4x4 so I. Using it as my testing tent till I can buy a nicer 4x4 if I feel I wanna continue with it.  But I had to add a port and cut 2 out bigger due to they we 4" holes. 
My 4x4 only has a flap on outside at the top. So I had to make em for the middle bottom and inside. 

But you can get some good tents for good prices just have to shop. Look n look n look. And when you think you found it look again. Lol. 
My sola hut is identical almost to my sj tent but 1/2 the cost n a lil thicker material. 

LH


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 17, 2013)

ya not a fan of this argo max at all, not that it's huge but even the zippers are not 100% leak proof most of the seam is tight then lose spots you can see light and the stiching is also meh. the fact the corner is ripped adn htgs solution is to send me tape to fix it is a good reason i will probally make purchases elsewhere, tho they are sending me out a new ballast as the one they sent me the shipping box looks as if it fell out of the air plane on its way to me..(only cause UPS is picking up the tab)


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 17, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ya not a fan of this argo max at all, not that it's huge but even the zippers are not 100% leak proof most of the seam is tight then lose spots you can see light and the stiching is also meh. the fact the corner is ripped adn htgs solution is to send me tape to fix it is a good reason i will probally make purchases elsewhere, tho they are sending me out a new ballast as the one they sent me the shipping box looks as if it fell out of the air plane on its way to me..(only cause UPS is picking up the tab)


 
i like mine, but i do have a small leak in 1 corner floor when watering. in basement, no worries. i never got an education on tents like i should have. SO MISS OUTDOOR GROWS!! next year, back outside. so much more work, for little rewards, compared to od. elect. is WAY high. doubled from last year.JMO


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 7, 2014)

5x5 gorilla seems in 2 corners are not light tight.  Duct tape solved it fine.  Very thick nice tent zippers seem to work well.  Only gripe is the roof support bars are 20 bucks a piece.  I would like few more to hang more equipment and get better choice of anchor points.  Holds plenty of weight.  I have a 8x39 filter and had 3 hoods hanging in my tent.


----------

